# GONGYLUS HATCH!!!



## alan2296 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a gongylus gongylodes ooth a couple of months ago and it just hatched! 4 nymphs though. Still really excited though here is a pic of three


----------



## Danny. (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats even if it's just four.


----------



## alan2296 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Congrats even if it's just four.


thanks, hopefully they make it to adult so i could breed these guys, i want to get more involved with this species.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations!  

Good luck with the little guys! They look so cute and delicate... :wub:


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jun 4, 2013)

congrats, i like those lil guys


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 4, 2013)

WOOT WOOT!!! Nice!! Got to see them in person!


----------



## Danny. (Jun 4, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> WOOT WOOT!!! Nice!! Got to see them in person!


One is missing... Did you take it?


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 4, 2013)

so awsome! i hope my gongy ooth hatches. they are by far my favorites.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol no. The other ones probably somewhere under the sticks


----------



## twolfe (Jun 4, 2013)

Good luck with them. Is there a chance that more will hatch?


----------



## thalassarche (Jun 4, 2013)

Good luck! I'd love to keep gongys someday when I feel I can do it properly!


----------



## sally (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Really exciting!


----------



## alan2296 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Good luck with them. Is there a chance that more will hatch?


I hope so.


----------



## alan2296 (Jun 4, 2013)

ToeChecks said:


> so awsome! i hope my gongy ooth hatches. they are by far my favorites.


they are my favorite as well, so excited i got a chance to keep this species


----------



## ToeChecks (Jun 4, 2013)

alan2296 said:


> they are my favorite as well, so excited i got a chance to keep this species


they truly are amazing. by far one of the most interesting looking creatures on this planet. good luck with them!


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 4, 2013)

glad to see you have a hatch. im still waiting on my others to hatch.


----------



## myzticalboi (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopefully you get to mate them


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2013)

lucky guy!


----------



## dgerndt (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats! I had a gongy once. She was, by far, one of my favorite mantids. She was my little princess! I'm sure you will really enjoy this species.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope my two ooths hatch soon.


----------



## alan2296 (Jun 6, 2013)

joeho said:


> Hopefully you get to mate them


I am really hoping i get at least one male and one female to adult.


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 6, 2013)

they wont eat for the first 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats on your hatches, they are a needed project in this hobby,


----------



## alan2296 (Jun 8, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> they wont eat for the first 3 or 4 days.


yeah they already started eating


----------



## hierodula (Jun 8, 2013)

Gratz  !!!! great that theyre back in culture again


----------

